# R.I.P. Peri



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Peri, 

I am so sorry baby, i wishwe ound out what was wrong wth you before it was too late, Daddy loves you baby and you'll always be a part of him, I am so sorry, i love you Peri


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. feel gutted for you :-(


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

r.i.p peri

sleep and play well at rainbow bridge

xx


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Just to let eveyone know, we have had the PM Results back, apparently she was suffering from IBD...So sorry Peri, Daddy loves you, I still get upset now typing this thinking of Peri


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

So sorry for your loss!

RIP DUDE


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

MadMike said:


> Just to let eveyone know, we have had the PM Results back, apparently she was suffering from IBD...So sorry Peri, Daddy loves you, I still get upset now typing this thinking of Peri


 
im so sorry for your loss

that is extremely serious ...and the other animals in your collection sadly may have it also..

is it possible to trace where the snake came from as IBD can totally wipe out collections in weeks/ months and any snake this was rmeotely close to could also have it..


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Unfortunatley theres many many more royals who have suffered the same fate this year. And NOBODY ELSE has been willing to come forward. It was brave of you to speak out and admit the REAL COD.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree it was very brave to admit the cause of death..

anyone who remotely thinks to flame this person or have a go is out of order...


we al know cases of IBD have been confirmed but not many people are brave enough to admit it..

IBD is noones fault... it happens naturally the issue is keeping quiet..and what we do after we find out


I am stil awaiting black and white PM results from two royals i had tested for a friend this year and whilst she was given the all clear over the phone i still have not seen that in black and white which is very frustrating


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, i did try to feed her every week, but she refused, she regurged 2 assist feeds, so i knew then that she didnt have long left


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

MadMike said:


> Well, i did try to feed her every week, but she refused, she regurged 2 assist feeds, so i knew then that she didnt have long left


 



did you have a biopsy done of the liver then ???


poor wee snake


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss 

I do however applaud you for reporting the cause of death factually. This terrible disease does exist and needs to be aknowledged All too often people are discouraged from mentioning it at all.

RIP little Royal x


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Thankyou all for the kind words, i did mis type that though, I Thought she had IBD But PM Stated it Was SIS (Self Inflicted Starvation)

It was just a general PM Sparkle xxx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

MadMike said:


> Thankyou all for the kind words, i did mis type that though, I Thought she had IBD But PM Stated it Was SIS (Self Inflicted Starvation)
> 
> It was just a general PM Sparkle xxx


ah ok 

they wont have known from a general WHY then...

shame...


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

MadMike said:


> Thankyou all for the kind words, i did mis type that though, I Thought she had IBD But PM Stated it Was SIS (Self Inflicted Starvation)
> 
> It was just a general PM Sparkle xxx


Hmmmm.... 

Ah well, so long as the rest of your collection are safe!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

